# Etudiant+Londres+job saisonnier



## black-hawk (25 Février 2010)

Salut!

Je compte passer un mois à Londres, avec un pote, cet été pour travailler.
J'ai regardé du coté des auberges de jeunesse et c'est pas ce qu'il manque, le plus dur va être de trouver un emploi.

Pourriez vous me dire quel sont les postes les plus accessibles ( voir recherchés) pour un étudiant avec un anglais scolaire (plutôt bon).
J'aurai 19 ans cet été.

Auriez-vous déja tenté un séjour semblable? ( en Angleterre ou Londres précisément)
"La Crise" dissuaderai-t-elle d'embaucher, surtout l'été?
J'ai déjà fait 15h en tant que serveur (uniquement serveur) l'été 2009, puis bossé 2 semaines au service bâtiment de ma ville.

Voilà, merci de me faire part vos retour d'expériences et tout conseil utile pour m'aider a trouver un job.
                            Bye


----------



## Sindanárië (25 Février 2010)




----------



## pascalformac (25 Février 2010)

il serait plus simple de passer par les sites  un peu plus ciblés , tu ne crois pas?
par exemple les divers sites gérés par et pour les francais expatriés  de Londres et du Royaume Uni
( Londres est la sixieme ville ""francaise" , estimation 300.000 francais )

un parmi d'autres
http://www.francaisalondres.com/


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Février 2010)

Hé oui, black-hawk

*Ecoute* notre
ami pascalformac
Qui a 
souvent raison.

En effet, _attention_ aux
faux tuyaux venant du *BAR*.

Tu pourrais tomber sur des gens _mal intentionnés_ qui
t'orienteraient *sciemment* dans de
mauvaises directions.

[/I][/U
I][B[/B]
(Ah merde, *putain* de _balises_ à la con)


----------



## pascalformac (25 Février 2010)

ouais se mefier  des conseils au bar..
ceci dit  bobby , il se trouve que Sindanárië a posté un truc très pertinent!

le logement est un probleme à Londres, y compris le temporaire ( cher)
Par contre trouver un petit boulot d'esclave moderne ne devrait pas etre trop difficile


----------



## Gronounours (25 Février 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Hé oui, black-hawk
> 
> *Ecoute* notre
> ami pascalformac
> ...




J'suis fan :love:


----------



## Emmanuel94 (25 Février 2010)

suffisamment bien ce ne seront que des jobs de type serveur, cuistot... c'est pas bien payé et pour te loger c'est la gageure sauf à connaître des gens sur place...

Bonne chance, mais vise plutôt des villes différentes, les loyers y sont moins chers.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2010)

Mais comment peut-on vouloir aller passer ne serait-ce qu'un mois dans un pays où non seulement il pleut presque tout le temps et en plus où la bouffe est immangeable ? 

Comme a dit Chirac en son temps à propos des angliches : "On ne peut pas faire confiance à des gens qui mangent si mal !". :rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (26 Février 2010)

ce cliché si tant est qu'il fut vrai est du passé

 le pays est en pointe coté restaurants innovants  et cuisine multi ethnique
( loin devant la France qui elle a pris le train avec un temps retard )

 et très fort taux d'etoilés au Michelin


----------



## Gronounours (26 Février 2010)

Ils ont quand même le chic pour systématiquement rajouter la petite touche qui nique tout.


----------



## pascalformac (26 Février 2010)

qui nique tout aux yeux de qui?
 des petits froggies arcboutés sur leur pseudo expertise exclusive  " c'est comme ca et pas autrement,  tables de la Loi culinaire gravées dans la pierre"
( heureusement ca bouge aussi de ce coté ci, même les grands chefs font évoluer les choses voire innovent dans des directions  moins "grande tradition figée")


----------



## tirhum (26 Février 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Ils ont quand même le chic pour systématiquement rajouter la petite touche qui nique tout.


C'est pour ça que je mange exclusivement indien quand je vais là-bas (ou asiatique)... 
La seule dérogation que je m'autorise, c'est bouffer des beans quand ça tangue sur le ferry...
Pour donner (encore plus) envie de vomir à ceux qui sont à côté de moi pendant la traversée...  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h28 ----------




pascalformac a dit:


> qui nique tout aux yeux de qui?
> des* petits froggies arcboutés sur leur pseudo expertise exclusive* - c'est comme ca et pas autrement,  tables de la Loi culinaire gravées dans la pierre"
> ( heureusement ca bouge aussi de ce coté ci, même les grands chefs font évoluer les choses voire innovent dans des directions  moins "grande tradition figée")


Nan, c'est une histoire de goût... 
Un estomac français (ou italien, ou espagnol, etc...) n'a pas les mêmes goûts (et les mêmes "habitudes") qu'un estomac anglais...


----------



## pascalformac (26 Février 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> C'est pour ça que je mange exclusivement indien quand je vais là-bas (ou asiatique)...



tiens d'ailleurs  la majorité des fish&chips sont tenus par...
 des indiens ou des  chinois


> Nan, c'est une histoire de goût...



je repondais à  l'avis tranché de grosnounours
(et volontairement tel  je n'en doute point)


> Un estomac français (ou italien, ou espagnol, etc...) n'a pas les mêmes goûts (et les mêmes "habitudes") qu'un estomac anglais..


je mange pas de tripes etrangères


----------



## tirhum (26 Février 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> tiens d'ailleurs  la majorité des fish&chips sont tenus par...
> des indiens ou des  chinois


Naan, sans blague ?!!... 



Je ne mange pas dans les fish&chips; trop gras et souvent pas bon au niveau du goût, en plus !...


----------



## Gronounours (26 Février 2010)

tu veux vraiment que l'on parle cuisine ?

Ok. So&#8230;

Tu l'as dis toi même, les anglais sont à la pointe de la cuisine "multi-ethnique". Oui. Et pour cause, ils n'ont aucune culture pour la cuisine qui leur est propre.

Donc la meilleure cuisine qu'ils puissent faire est celle des autres. D'autres parts, quasiment aucun des plus grands restaurants Londonien n'est tenu par un chef anglais de pure souche. C'est pas pour rien. On y trouve même énormément de français.


A la pointe donc ? Oui, c'est pour cela que les grands chefs français s'exportent toujours plus et mieux à l'étranger et partout dans le monde. Ce qui n'est toujours pas le cas des anglais.


Bref.

Ensuite, la cuisine d'un pays est beaucoup plus révélatrice autour d'une table d'une famille qu'à celle d'un restaurant. Et là encore, les anglais ne savent même pas ce que c'est que de se retrouver autour d'une table.

Ils n'aiment pas cuisiner, et ne font que très peu la cuisine.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2010)

Gronounours a bien compris ce que je voulais dire : je parle de la pratique culinaire au quotidien, et aussi de la qualité gustative des produits de base. Bref de la cuisine comme fait culturel quotidien. 
Bien sûr avec l'élitisme de l'argent, on peut tout trouver et me citer de grands restaurants londoniens, où le repas coûte les yeux de la tête.

Et puis encore un point sur lequel GNN a raison, c'est l'absence d'un art de vivre autour de la cuisine en Angleterre, avec ce reste de puritanisme (inconscient, sans doute) qui édicte que prendre du plaisir à manger est un pêché.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Février 2010)

Quand je vais chez les autres je bouffe comme eux, ou presque... Et basta!  






Et hop! Passez-moi la brown sauce, que j'en rajoute une couche 






:love:


----------



## Sindanárië (26 Février 2010)

Moi j'aime pas le choux fleur


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Février 2010)

et le pain à l'oignon...
et les chips à l'oignon...
et le p'tit déj anglais : eggs&bacon...

ah non chuis pas d'accord : on a pas mal de trucs a apprendre de chez eux.


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Février 2010)

Ah oui, le p'tit dej à l'anglaise, ça déboite.
(Même si je connais mieux l'irlandais, mais ça doit se ressembler, de loin dans le brouillard)
Chuis même sûr que c'est bien meilleur pour la santé que le croissant/café/jus d'orange.

Le matin, faut bouffer du gras, c'est bien connu.


----------



## pascalformac (26 Février 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Tu l'as dis toi même, les anglais sont à la pointe de la cuisine "multi-ethnique". Oui. Et pour cause, ils n'ont aucune culture pour la cuisine qui leur est propre.


globalement oui 
mais  il y a un créneau de bons mangeurs

par exemple il y a un truc qui s'apppele là bas les gastonomic pubs
( globalement c'est l'équivalent de la mouvance  " bristo" , avec ce que ca implique, ca va  de la vraie bouffe  bistro  jusqu'à la pseudo , surfacturée( facon pudlo gaultzémillau)
et comme en France on y trouve de tout et à tous prix



> Donc la meilleure cuisine qu'ils puissent faire est celle des autres. D'autres parts, quasiment aucun des plus grands restaurants Londonien n'est tenu par un chef anglais de pure souche. C'est pas pour rien. On y trouve même énormément de français.


oui  et non
en fait la tendance est en train de plonger
( moins de chefs francais qu'avant)
et des jeunes generations d'anglais s'interessent plus à la bouffe ( y compris comme profession) .
Ca tient à plein de choses
exemple : usqu'à recemment il y a avait beaucoup plus d'émissions TV bouffe au Royaume Uni qu'en France
starifications de chefs anglais ( Oliver, Ramsay , Lawson etc)  s'eloignant volontairement des attitudes disons  de pacha "bocusien" 

montée du " manger mieux"  ( sain , bio  vegetarien etc) , avant la France
( bon fallait aussi voir les saloperies dont on les gavait)

un petit detail
on voit encore très très rarement , en France, dans un restau standard des cartes avec des plats vegetariens ou vegetaliens signalés specifiquement , en UK c'est banal



> A la pointe donc ? Oui, c'est pour cela que les grands chefs français s'exportent toujours plus et mieux à l'étranger et partout dans le monde. Ce qui n'est toujours pas le cas des anglais.


ca change le chef francais s'exportait partout  et s'exporte encore à cause d'une longue histoire
 mais moins bien qu'avant, concurrence internationale
il y a une "internationalisation des chefs" la nationalité devient secondaire, partout dans le monde ( sauf peut etre encore  en France)
( d'ailleurs autre signe,  le salaire moyen d'un chef  engagé car francais a baissé)



> Ensuite, la cuisine d'un pays est beaucoup plus révélatrice autour d'une table d'une famille qu'à celle d'un restaurant. Et là encore, les anglais ne savent même pas ce que c'est que de se retrouver autour d'une table.


Absolument d'accord


> Ils n'aiment pas cuisiner, et ne font que très peu la cuisine.


ca change , assez vite même


----------



## aCLR (26 Février 2010)

black-hawk a dit:


> Voilà, merci de me faire part vos retour d'expériences et tout conseil utile pour m'aider a trouver un job.



Pour résumer

 Trouve un job en province
 Loge dans une auberge de jeunesse
 Et surtout, ramène ta bouffe


----------



## Emmanuel94 (26 Février 2010)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Quand je vais chez les autres je bouffe comme eux, ou presque... Et basta!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est moi qui l'ai fait ....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h37 ----------




Emmanuel94 a dit:


> C'est moi qui l'ai fait ....



désolé

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h38 ----------




Emmanuel94 a dit:


> C'est moi qui l'ai fait ....



désolé


----------



## Chang (1 Mars 2010)

> Et là encore, les anglais ne savent même pas ce que c'est que de se retrouver autour d'une table.



Ca c'est pas vrai du tout mon ptit Nounours ... le fameux roast diner est LE repas dominical anglais par excellence, en famille. 

Et recemment il a ete revele que les Francais mangent plus de sandwiches qu'avant pour leur pause dejeuner et que le repas "traditionnel" auquel on a plus ou moins tous ete habitue depuis la cantoche a l'ecole est en train de s'efritter aussi ...

Autant je partage l'avis du manque d'une cuisine vraiment locale, autant il ne faut pas exagerer non plus.

Et pour le contre exemple, les resto bonne bouffe en Angleterre restent tres chers et si tu veux faire plaisir a un Anglois, rien de tel qu'une poelee de friture, chips & vinegar au premier plan ...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1 Mars 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> un petit detail
> on voit encore très très rarement , en France, dans un restau standard des cartes avec des plats vegetariens ou vegetaliens signalés specifiquement , en UK c'est banal



C'est clair, les repas végétaliens et végétariens, c'est le signe inéluctable d'une culture gastronomique de qualité.    

Les anglais ont une bouffe dégueulasse (à part leur breakfast) qui n'est qu'un plagiat honteux des spécialités vezouliennes.


----------

